# The best tires???



## "Vette" Slayer (Dec 21, 2019)

I have toyo Proxies 4 plus.
After about 10k miles, the inside camber of the tires have worn out. I realize the rubber is very soft, but really...10k miles?

After doing some research I found out Holden pretty much built the gen 4 GTO'S to go from showroom to race track. At high speeds the tire flattens out to have maximum rubber touching the ground. If you dont drive 115 to 140 mph on your commute or a trip to the grocery store then a camber bolt reduce inside tire wear. 

So needless to say, (needing tires) are the Michelin Pilot Sports the best tire currently out there? I also hear the Contential makes a ultra performance tire which is a pretty good all-season.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Big fan of Michelin.. Never go cheap on rubber goods. High voltage gloves, tires, and condoms.


----------



## "Vette" Slayer (Dec 21, 2019)

I agree, good tires are a requirement. Costco had them for sale....set of 4, installed w / tax $750.00. They didn't have 235 40 18 in stock so it had to be ordered. Got the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S.


----------



## theovin107 (Feb 2, 2021)

What wheels did you install with your Toyo tires? I'm planning to order new wheels and tires this month. I want to get Toyo tires to replace my stock but I haven't made my decision yet which wheels I'll get with the tires.


----------

